# Controlar velocidad de un ventilador en mi pc?



## MVB (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola a todos

Tengo un ventilador en mi pc de tres cables, conecte uno a +12 el otro a tierra, se que el que queda es para el control de la velocidad, el problema es que si conecto este a tierra el ventilador queda girando demasiado rápido haciendo un ruido molesto, y si lo dejo desconectado este gira muy despacio..

Que hago para que gire en un promedio que no sea demasiado rapido como cuando lo conecto a tierra ni demasiado despadio como cuando no lo conecto?

Muchas gracias


----------



## santiago (Feb 13, 2008)

nunca vi uno pero por lo que planteas podes limitarlo poniendole una resistencia


----------



## Elvis! (Feb 26, 2008)

Pone un potenciometro entre +12 y el cable de control de velocidad..y de esa forma vas a poder regular la velocidad..

Un saludo!

Cumplí 100 Mensajes!


----------



## ciri (Feb 26, 2008)

Aca hay un diagrama para controlar la velocidad..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm

Pero eso del tercer cable.. la verdad que no lo conocía..


----------



## JV (Feb 26, 2008)

El tercer cable que yo conosco es un indicador de RPM del ventilador, pero puede ser que sea para controlar la velocidad de este. Me parece bienla prueba de Elvis!, sino funciona solo te queda la opcion que da ciri.

Saludos..


----------



## MVB (Feb 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos por responder

La solucion fue poner una resistencia entre el cable que controla las RPM y tierra, asi quedo girando a la velocidad que lo deseaba

Saludos


----------

